# 6 Months in



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Well here we are 6 months in the year. 
I have tried to ride every so often. Not nearly enough. Had a raspatory infection. took forever to get through that. Really wiped out my winter training. It got to a number of people around here. I would crawl onto my bike and start spinning and next thing you know I was off the bike gasping for air. Tried to do some easy spinning but then I just wasn't into it. So I stopped. I got better. 
Doesn't look like I am going to make any of the goals I set for myself this year or if I do they will be very late. 
Has anyone done much of anything this year? I haven't seen the riders this year like I have in years past. We shall see if there is anyone out while I am on my trip to Colorado. (no I am not taking a bike. Kind of a emergency trip. No time to ride.)


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It was a long, wet winter in Eugene, but cyclists of all stripes are riding now. Racers, commuters, plodders, kids, cruisers. Everyone’s on their bikes. Get in the pool, the water’s fine!


----------

